# Remember this guy?



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My Jersey calf has grown a little. I knew goat's milk was good for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always heard that goats milk is the "universal" baby food....human and animal, your calf certainly shows that it agrees with him! He's cute :hug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Boy he sure darkened up! Must be a winter coat!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> Boy he sure darkened up! Must be a winter coat!


I think that's it. He's growing some long hair. I knew he was getting darker, but even I was a little stunned when I pulled up that old picture. He's starting to look more tasty and less cute to me.  He's only 3 1/2 months old. That's a 130lb doe standing beside him.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

He looks very healthy. I hate to admit it but he does look tasty.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

So how much goats milk has he been eating a day? We plan to raise a calf in the spring on goats milk and wanted to see what everyone else is doing for the best results


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JessaLynn said:


> So how much goats milk has he been eating a day? We plan to raise a calf in the spring on goats milk and wanted to see what everyone else is doing for the best results


I have the two liter bottles. For the first two weeks, I gave him 3/4 of a bottle twice a day. Then I increased him to a full bottle twice a day. After he was about a month and a half, I sold my two other calves. I've given him up to three bottles a day since then with no ill effects. I cut down to my best two milk does at the end of August. Right now they are giving about 5 liters a day and that's what he gets. More or less. He steals grain when I feed the does. He thinks he's a goat. He's unquestionably a member of the herd. I'm sure he could be weaned and continue to grow with grain and graze/hay, but probably not as fast.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok that's about what I've been hearing from others.So he stays in with your goats and no problems? We were going to just raise one from around April-November possibly longer depending on weight gain and so on.I didn't want to go threw out the winter and heard on goats milk and hay of course...it should weigh out to be around 500-600lbs at that time.We don't have a huge pasture to let it graze much.Gonna be trial and error I'm sure.Want to get all my ducks in a row though


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JessaLynn said:


> Ok that's about what I've been hearing from others.So he stays in with your goats and no problems? We were going to just raise one from around April-November possibly longer depending on weight gain and so on.I didn't want to go threw out the winter and heard on goats milk and hay of course...it should weigh out to be around 500-600lbs at that time.We don't have a huge pasture to let it graze much.Gonna be trial and error I'm sure.Want to get all my ducks in a row though


Should work. Make sure it's a calf that got colostrum. Go easy on the milk for at least two weeks. Most bad problems happen in that first two weeks. Keep him hungry and not squirting. If you are worried about hydration, give him a bottle of water and electrolytes at noon. They get along really well with the goats and a single is fine. No sucking navels to cause hernias. They start eating grass, hay and grain faster by being with the goats. Mine even eats leaves, pine bows and black berry bushes like the goats. He teases the does in heat as well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Itchysmom said:


> Boy he sure darkened up! Must be a winter coat!


It gets dark around here early anymore so maybe that's why :laugh:

ps what kind of white calves are those? :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks great! Goat milk worked good for him  I also see some juicy hamburgers and steaks when I look at him :drool:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> [ps what kind of white calves are those? :wink:


She's looking at you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...looking good........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He Haas grown nice! Yea goats milk!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

At what age are you going to butcher him? are you planning on feeding him milk until then? Sounds like the meat maybe more like veal then.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Great looking calf! FYI, I've raised milk cows for years so in case you didn't know or haven't heard, you might consider castrating/banding him and keeping your distance once he gets weaned and off the bottle. Bottle raised jersey males are known to be the quickest animals in the world to turn from gentle pet to killer in a split second. I've seen it happen and after raising a new one every two years for the last twenty years to breed my milk cow herd I've never failed to have one get mean. Just be careful. (Especially around kids)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

francismilker said:


> Great looking calf! FYI, I've raised milk cows for years so in case you didn't know or haven't heard, you might consider castrating/banding him and keeping your distance once he gets weaned and off the bottle. Bottle raised jersey males are known to be the quickest animals in the world to turn from gentle pet to killer in a split second. I've seen it happen and after raising a new one every two years for the last twenty years to breed my milk cow herd I've never failed to have one get mean. Just be careful. (Especially around kids)


He was banded a couple of months ago, but I do heed your warning.
He is kind of coyote acting even as a steer. I stand on the other side
of the fence while he drinks the bottle so he butts the fence instead of
me. He's figured out he is the biggest animal in the herd too. The does
don't peck on him anymore and they stay out of his way. I'll watch him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> At what age are you going to butcher him? are you planning on feeding him milk until then? Sounds like the meat maybe more like veal then.


I've never raised a dairy steer all the way to finish. I really don't know
how big he could get. Not as big as a Holstein I'm sure. When his frame quits growing and he starts to fill out I'll decide how much longer to keep feeding him. I hope I can put some fat on him for marbling of the meat for that good flavor. I'm about done with the milk. My diary does are backing down on production and I'm tired of milking in the dark and cold with these short days. I'll then get serious feeding him grain.
What do you think, Francismilker?


----------

